
AMD 7nm EPYC “Rome” CPUs in Upcoming Finnish Supercomputer, 200,000 Cores Total - NiLSPACE
https://www.techpowerup.com/250650/amd-7nm-epyc-rome-cpus-in-upcoming-finnish-supercomputer-200-000-cores-total
======
londons_explore
The part of the system with Rome CPU's is only happening in 2 years. By that
point, they'll be installing 2 year old computing hardware in a system not
even in use yet.

~~~
KSS42
I don’t get your point.

Rome is going to production next year. So, from cpu production in 2019 to
having a system built in 2020 is pretty quick.

It’s like saying iPhone Xs is using an 18 month old SOC. The A12 probably
taped out in summer 2017.

